
Why Block Size Increase Is Not a Solution to High Fees for Bitcoin - funyug
https://blockchaind.net/block-size-increase-not-solution-fees/
======
sova
Good writeup, have you looked into iotacoin?

~~~
funyug
I have not looked into their tech but i have heard that they have similar
issues to bitcoin when bitcoin was 0 fee i.e spam attacks and other stuff.

~~~
sova
interesting. That may very well be a huge obstacle. Because they are all about
no-fee adjoinders to the tangle. Hmmm. Other paradigms have the fee built in
as this article mentioned. That might be a way for them to mitigate this, with
some sort of implied starting transaction velocity / stickiness that could
decrease. Like a way to outdate spammy attackings and disregard their info.
Damn though, all that takes tabulation and overhead, which is where you want
to pack it all down with cryption. Man. That is a toughie.

~~~
funyug
Outdating spam attacks and disregarding their info kills the immutability part
of the system. There is currently no solution to this issue as if fee reduces
spam becomes more prominent and bloats the blockchain. Their needs to be a
balance.

~~~
sova
As as the fee goes down, spam of the tangle goes up. Wow man, this is hard
problem. Thanks for your words & study. Hope they can get it figured out. Do
you think Lightning will have it down pat?

~~~
funyug
Lightning is a great solution but it is still years away from production use.
Ethereum is doing something similar but their tech is also scheduled to be
ready in 2019. Nothing is available right now.

~~~
sova
Wonderful. Thank you for the information. I look forward to investing into
Ethereum if they get it all together. Do you feel like geopolitics will affect
the network's latency?

~~~
funyug
Yes 100%

